# YouTube to MP3 Converter



## Harbormaster

Free too! :biggrin:

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-YouTube-to-MP3-Converter.htm


----------



## Mont

That's the exact one I have been using and really like it. You can put a whole bunch of URL's in it and just let it run all by itself. Come back later and they are ready to go.


----------



## Harbormaster

Good tip....thanks!

Got about 30 so far!


----------



## Hotrod

I use this one also

http://www.listentoyoutube.com/


----------



## Shoalwater17

I've been using it for about a year, works great. You find the music video you like, cut and paste it into the converter, it will only copy the Mp3 music portion, if you have itunes, it will automatically open itunes and paste the file in a temp folder.


----------



## fishing-guru

I downloaded and tried out the converter that harbormaster posted and it works for the audio, but it just shows one still picture, no video. Is that all the converter does is audio?


----------



## Slim-N-None

fishing-guru said:


> I downloaded and tried out the converter that harbormaster posted and it works for the audio, but it just shows one still picture, no video. Is that all the converter does is audio?


yes, MP3's are audio.


----------



## TexasTshirt

Why don't you guys *buy* your music like big boys? It's a buck! Everyone goes on and on about supporting local business'. How about supporting local artists? If Artists aren't being paid for their product, you will keep hearing more and more manufactured **** like Britney Spears, Nsync, Justin Bieber etc. Has anyone noticed how terrible music has gotten since pirating started? It is no coincidence. You are stealing the music.

Just because you downloaded some converter off the internet and only use the music for personal use doesn't make it OK.

Rant over. Don't Steal!


----------



## Hotrod

TexasTshirt said:


> Why don't you guys *buy* your music like big boys? It's a buck! Everyone goes on and on about supporting local business'. How about supporting local artists? If Artists aren't being paid for their product, you will keep hearing more and more manufactured **** like Britney Spears, Nsync, Justin Bieber etc. Has anyone noticed how terrible music has gotten since pirating started? It is no coincidence. You are stealing the music.
> 
> Just because you downloaded some converter off the internet and only use the music for personal use doesn't make it OK.
> 
> Rant over. Don't Steal!


I bet you dont drive 60 in a 55 huh? I bet you have never filled your drink at the convenience store and take a sip, then top it back off? Na, your Mr Perfect


----------



## speckle-catcher

and his usertitle is "Hacker"

pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttt.


----------



## Mont

TexasTshirt said:


> Why don't you guys *buy* your music like big boys? It's a buck! Everyone goes on and on about supporting local business'. How about supporting local artists? If Artists aren't being paid for their product, you will keep hearing more and more manufactured **** like Britney Spears, Nsync, Justin Bieber etc. Has anyone noticed how terrible music has gotten since pirating started? It is no coincidence. You are stealing the music.
> 
> Just because you downloaded some converter off the internet and only use the music for personal use doesn't make it OK.
> 
> Rant over. Don't Steal!


I do buy my music, however there are lots of older songs and artists that don't sell it to be able to buy it.


----------



## TexasTshirt

Hotrod said:


> I bet you dont drive 60 in a 55 huh? I bet you have never filled your drink at the convenience store and take a sip, then top it back off? Na, your Mr Perfect


If I did run around town speeding I probably wouldn't admit it over the internet. Anyways, speeding is not the same as stealing content. And I don't drink from a soda fountain. Where do you think someone like George Strait would be today if he gave away all of his music when he was cutting his teeth in the ****** Tonks? He would probably be in another line of work. An artist gets pennies from that $.99 you spend on Itunes. What if I took a few pennies away from you for every dollar you earned. It adds up.



speckle-catcher said:


> and his usertitle is "Hacker"
> 
> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttt.


"Hacker" refers to my style of fishing. It is a jab at myself. I know very little about computers. I should probably change that to "Crappy Fisherman"

Mont, Can you give me an example of music that you can only find on youtube that isn't a bootlegged live show?


----------



## TheSamarai

No matter how we justify it, its still stealing an artist's content. Just accept it. I've been using that program for months. Better download all you can before the internet police puts a lock on it.


----------



## Mont

TexasTshirt said:


> Mont, Can you give me an example of music that you can only find on youtube that isn't a bootlegged live show?


Sure, The Mike Curb Congregation-Burning Bridges. That song sat on the top of the charts for a long time, way back when.

I really do use I-tunes for any song I can find on there, and actually have close to $40 in credit on my account. The quality difference is amazing. I only have a I-pod shuffle too, so that may be part of it. I will be the first to admit, putting songs on it is still on the deep end of the learning curve for me. I just can't stand the morning DJ's in Houston. They are worse than the traffic reporters.

MC also played a large part in Richard Petty's career, Dale Sr, and Richard Childress. Not that I am a history buff or anything 

Shake Russel is another great that you can't pay for a song. Trust me, I would if I could.


----------



## kcbrockett

Oh he shut up now...Get em Mont! Lmao


----------



## TexasTshirt

kcbrockett said:


> Oh he shut up now...Get em Mont! Lmao


Here's a link to Shake Russell's website. You can buy his stuff online and directly from him. He play's at Dosey Doe in the Woodlands and Muckey Duck in Houston if you want to see him live.

http://www.shakerussell.com/buy.html


----------



## TexasTshirt

Here's a link to buy Mike Curb's greatest hits. I believe it has that song on there.

http://www.amazon.com/Mike-Curb-Congregation-Greatest-Hits/dp/B000000D01/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1309204795&sr=1-2


----------



## Mont

TexasTshirt said:


> Here's a link to Shake Russell's website. You can buy his stuff online and directly from him. He play's at Dosey Doe in the Woodlands and Muckey Duck in Houston if you want to see him live.
> 
> http://www.shakerussell.com/buy.html


I know you mean well, but just so you know. I was one of the folks that put up the money to get his first CD burned. If you listen close, you can still hear the scratches on the record on his CD. Just don't run around branding all of us thieves. You don't know me and you shouldn't judge me. He's also not on *I-tunes*. Just let it go, brother man.


----------



## Mont

TexasTshirt said:


> Here's a link to buy Mike Curb's greatest hits. I believe it has that song on there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mike-Curb-Con...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1309204795&sr=1-2


OK, you are right. I am a thief. Happy now?


----------



## TexasTshirt

Mont said:


> I know you mean well, but just so you know. I was one of the folks that put up the money to get his first CD burned. If you listen close, you can still hear the scratches on the record on his CD. Just don't run around branding all of us thieves. You don't know me and you shouldn't judge me. He's also not on *I-tunes*. Just let it go, brother man.


Mont, this isn't a personal attack. I'm just pointing out that there are other options besides I-tunes. At the end of the day, pirating music off of the internet, no matter how you do it, is stealing. Same as taking a candy bar from the Quickie Mart. There is no debate.

I am encouraging people not to do it just like I would encourage some not to keep under sized fish. It's gonna happen but maybe someone will think twice about it after reading this thread. Especially if they are passionate about great music.

Again, not trying to rip anyone, maybe just maybe, someone reading this thread will think twice about the issue.


----------



## Mont

TexasTshirt said:


> Mont, this isn't a personal attack. I'm just pointing out that there are other options besides I-tunes. At the end of the day, pirating music off of the internet, no matter how you do it, is stealing. Same as taking a candy bar from the Quickie Mart. There is no debate.
> 
> I am encouraging people not to do it just like I would encourage some not to keep under sized fish. It's gonna happen but maybe someone will think twice about it after reading this thread. Especially if they are passionate about great music.
> 
> Again, not trying to rip anyone, maybe just maybe, someone reading this thread will think twice about the issue.


I had a really great day today. I took a rare Monday off, took a teenager fishing that had never been, caught fish, and made it back home in one piece. We even got caught in some really bad sea fog out on the bay and made our way down the ship channel unharmed, in good spirits, and back to my dock. I post here under my real name, I am an easy guy to find, and usually don't take the time to respond to what I consider tripe. I will this time. Read it carefully. It's directed directly at you.

You asked me for an example of what I couldn't buy that I listened to. I provided you with that example, digital proof and more. My parameters were clearly listed. I use a shuffle IPOD, I use I-tunes. Period. Then you point me to CD's and such on Amazon. OK, here's a challenge. Post up exactly the steps I need to take to put the MC's song on my IPOD shuffle. I will venture a guess that not only do you not know how, you don't own one, and you have never even used one.

You know what, it's people like you that make the internet SUCK. You post up under some anonymous fictional username and act like you are God himself. Guess what, not only are you not worth my time, you aren't even worth your own. Then you compare this to undersize fish. Exactly when have you ever been fishing? Today maybe. I doubt it.

I feel sorry for losers like you. All you have in life is to run someone else down, sit on your high horse and act like anyone but yourself could give a care. Your aren't 2cool material, you never will be and it's trolls like yourself that give the whole thing a bad name.

God Bless your little frozen heart and have a great day.


----------



## TexasTshirt

All you need to do put CD's into itunes is, 
1. Open Itunes
2. Load the CD into your computer.
3. In Itunes, File < Import.

To load that music onto your shuffle:
1. Plug that shuffle into your computer via provided USB cable.
2. When the shuffle is recognized by Itunes click sync in the lower right hand 
corner.

As far as all of the other comments, I'm sorry you feel that way. I really wasn't meaning to escalate to that point. 

Don't steal music.


----------



## Hotrod

TexasTshirt said:


> Anyways, speeding is not the same as stealing content.





TexasTshirt said:


> I am encouraging people not to do it just like I would encourage some not to keep under sized fish.





TexasTshirt said:


> Don't steal music.


Id probably get banned if I told you what was on my mind, so I'll just call you a douche bag:headknock


----------



## Harbormaster

I guess I'm a thief too! Almost 600 so far! The quality is outstanding...you just have to know which are the originals...I like the original over live!


----------

